# Slingshot for Science Fiction/Fantasy



## Eldritch_Quill (Dec 18, 2019)

Good evening everyone. I am a prospective writer, this is my first post and its a weird one.

I am writing a space opera in which the Protagonist is at times not able to use "Conventional deterrents" for a variety of plot related reasons. I wish to have him to use a slingshot in lieu of other projectile throwers (crossbow, bow, blowgun, etc.). I've read that Slingshots are often chosen by "Preppers" and "Guerrillas" for a variety of reasons.

For the sake of keeping things realistic, I wanted to consult the knowledgeable slingshot users on this forum for some ideas about how my character may employ one in creative ways that are still at least plausible.

One of my action scenes is a duel between my non-powered "rogue-like" protagonist and a Wizard, with my protagonist using Obsidian/Vulcanic Glass Marbles, Pepper Balls (irritants encased in sintered Obsidian), and lead slugs jacketed with "magic-resistant substances". In otherwords: Marbles, Pepperballs/Paintballs, and Lead. (Note: This is a non - lethal duel, where each combatant is trying to disable their opponent.) The scene is meant to be crazy awesome, not just crazy...

Please note that I am not trying to ask how to commit acts of violence with a slingshot, I am merely trying to make a novel I am working on more interesting.


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

Greetings fellow writer and welcome to the forum. This is not a weird post. To the contrary, it is a topic that I have considered in one of my creative writing projects.

just sent you a PM and hope that we can chat.

Looking forward to hearing from you.


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

WHAT??


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

I gotcha. I strongly suggest you look up pfsshooter(Darrell Guillory) on youtube.

Also on Facebook look up some videos by Leo Cerna.

Spped shooting and fast draw with slingshots. I will dig up some links later.

Also when searching theninterweba use search words like this
"slingshot/catault" or get weird cars and bikinis.


----------



## Eldritch_Quill (Dec 18, 2019)

Blue Raja said:


> Greetings fellow writer and welcome to the forum. This is not a weird post. To the contrary, it is a topic that I have considered in one of my creative writing projects.
> 
> just sent you a PM and hope that we can chat.
> 
> Looking forward to hearing from you.


Thanks, I'll be in contact.



SJAaz said:


> WHAT??


Pretty much the reaction I was expecting... :question:



MakoPat said:


> I gotcha. I strongly suggest you look up pfsshooter(Darrell Guillory) on youtube.
> 
> Also on Facebook look up some videos by Leo Cerna.
> 
> ...


Thank you, I'll look them up.


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Pretty much the reaction I was expecting... :question:
Sorry E_Q....I know most of the answers, but quite often I don't understand the questions.


----------



## Eldritch_Quill (Dec 18, 2019)

SJAaz said:


> Pretty much the reaction I was expecting... :question:
> Sorry E_Q....I know most of the answers, but quite often I don't understand the questions.


Gotcha, I realize I was kind of vague. I am looking for realistic/plausible ways a person may use a slingshot for self-defense. While I recognize that trying to "nock" a slingshot in a heated brawl is NOT a good idea, what can a person do if they have distance and/or distractions on their side.

My character lives in a Science Fantasy Space Opera setting, but has no special powers of his own (at least not yet). However, because he is a protagonist in a Science Fantasy Space Opera, he will regularly face opposition that does have special powers. His only defenses are technology and trickery.


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

JoergSprave

Look this guy up on U-Tube. He has enough gadgets and trickery to keep you going for seven chapters.


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

SJAaz said:


> JoergSprave
> 
> Look this guy up on U-Tube. He has enough gadgets and trickery to keep you going for seven chapters.


thats i was thinking he has the wildest ideas that work


----------



## Eldritch_Quill (Dec 18, 2019)

SJAaz said:


> JoergSprave
> 
> Look this guy up on U-Tube. He has enough gadgets and trickery to keep you going for seven chapters.





Port boy said:


> SJAaz said:
> 
> 
> > JoergSprave
> ...


Thanks. I've seen a video he did on penetrating Ballistic Gelatin with slingshots. That's a part of the reason why I believe a slingshot has the potential to be an effective defensive tool, if used properly and creatively


----------



## watcher by night (Jun 14, 2010)

MakoPat said:


> I gotcha. I strongly suggest you look up pfsshooter(Darrell Guillory) on youtube.
> 
> Also on Facebook look up some videos by Leo Cerna.
> 
> ...


Pfshooter does a lot of demos on quick draw, instinctive aiming, rapid reloading with quite a bit of detail on some subtle points. I could see that spicing up a nonlethal fight scene.


----------



## Six Foot Halfling (Dec 22, 2019)

Not in any way, shape, or form a "real" slingshot - but a character in the cartoon Star Wars: Rebels uses an energy slingshot. Don't know if that'd be something that would help for inspiration.


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

Six Foot Halfling said:


> Not in any way, shape, or form a "real" slingshot - but a character in the cartoon Star Wars: Rebels uses an energy slingshot. Don't know if that'd be something that would help for inspiration.


Very cool!


----------



## Eldritch_Quill (Dec 18, 2019)

watcher by night said:


> MakoPat said:
> 
> 
> > I gotcha. I strongly suggest you look up pfsshooter(Darrell Guillory) on youtube.
> ...


Definitely will be referencing such info for my non/less-lethal fights.



Six Foot Halfling said:


> Not in any way, shape, or form a "real" slingshot - but a character in the cartoon Star Wars: Rebels uses an energy slingshot. Don't know if that'd be something that would help for inspiration.


Thanks for the heads up. It certainly is an inspiration. It was the Slingshots versatility (namely its ability to use abnormal ammo/anything that fits in the pouch and between the forks...including arrows and darts) that got me thinking about it.



Blue Raja said:


> Six Foot Halfling said:
> 
> 
> > Not in any way, shape, or form a "real" slingshot - but a character in the cartoon Star Wars: Rebels uses an energy slingshot. Don't know if that'd be something that would help for inspiration.
> ...


Agreed!


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Just some food for thought. You may want to look into bareback shooting for your character, eg. no frame just the pouch and elastic. This would be super concealable and is just as accurate as any other way of shooting. Some times I wear a frame-less set as a bracelet and have yet for anyone to realize what it is.  Then all the hero needs is some sort of ammo and they are in business.


----------



## Eldritch_Quill (Dec 18, 2019)

Sounds good. Bare Back Shooting. I'll look into that too. Thanks you.

Also, Happy Holidays to everyone viewing this post!


----------

